# Is my tank overstocked?



## Boomstik (Jan 22, 2011)

Unfortunately I suffer from a lack of self control when it comes to buying fish. It's been setup now for over a month, and it's been a huge success IMO. It's a mixed tank, and they all get along well. It's a 40 gallon tall, and I told myself originally that I'm gonna just stick with 6 fish, my initial purchases were a 3" Red Oscar, a Green Severum, a Yellow Lab, a Blood Parrot, a Red Shouldered Peacock, and a Jaguar Catfish. This past week I filed my taxes, paid a visit to the local pet store and bought a few more on impulse, so I added a Bolivian Ram, a Luperinus (spelling and/or species correction), and another African Cichlid (still trying to figure out the species), and then 2 days later I added a baby Auratus. I did my research and I'm aware that they'll all reach anywhere from 4 to 5 inches in length, obviously the oscar will get bigger. So far even with 10 fish, they all still seem to get along with no real notable signs of stress, save for my Parrot catching Black Spot Disease. So far I've seen no aggression save for the typical territorial case and playful banter, would ya'll consider this tank overstocked?


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

The ram won't stand a chance in that tank and the peacock and the yellow lab probably won't either. Things may be fine now but I doubt they will stay that way.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## ZK2006 (Feb 6, 2006)

Boomstik said:


> Unfortunately I suffer from a lack of self control when it comes to buying fish. It's been setup now for over a month, and it's been a huge success IMO. It's a mixed tank, and they all get along well. It's a 40 gallon tall, and I told myself originally that I'm gonna just stick with 6 fish, my initial purchases were a 3" Red Oscar, a Green Severum, a Yellow Lab, a Blood Parrot, a Red Shouldered Peacock, and a Jaguar Catfish. This past week I filed my taxes, paid a visit to the local pet store and bought a few more on impulse, so I added a Bolivian Ram, a Luperinus (spelling and/or species correction), and another African Cichlid (still trying to figure out the species), and then 2 days later I added a baby Auratus. I did my research and I'm aware that they'll all reach anywhere from 4 to 5 inches in length, obviously the oscar will get bigger. So far even with 10 fish, they all still seem to get along with no real notable signs of stress, save for my Parrot catching Black Spot Disease. So far I've seen no aggression save for the typical territorial case and playful banter, would ya'll consider this tank overstocked?


Overstocked is an understatement. An Oscar doesn't belong in that tank alone, much less a different species of cichlid from every other part of the world. Mixing geographical locations is highly frowned upon. The ram likes soft, slightly acidic water, the africans like hard, alkaline water, some are herbivores the others are carnivores.. ugh. You've got a terrible mix of fish in a highly undersized tank for all those fish. PLEASE do them a favor and take 'em all back, do some research and start over. The "playful banter" will turn in to UFC before you know it.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I would say you are "slightly" overstocked. I have a heavily planted 90g with 5 tiger barbs, 3 Siamese (not Chinese) algae eaters and 2 otocinclus and that's all I plan on having in it. I had about 20 yellow labs and 15 acei in the tank before and in my opinion it was way overstocked. Both fish kept breeding and I finally gave up because it was difficult trying to give away fry that survived and I just prefer lightly stocked planted tanks.


----------



## lexbomb (Feb 16, 2011)

Take half of those fish out. The oscar needs a tank just for its self, they are very messy and also get massive


----------



## doglakhan (Feb 18, 2011)

I am a new member of this site. I want to say hello to every one.


----------



## annem (Nov 29, 2009)

You've come to the right place, I learn something new every time I get on.
Welcome


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

yea you shouldnt mix africans with central or south americans they need their own respective tanks...


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

Ditto on the above. The smallest tank reccomended for an oscar - see the oscar forum - is a 55g, and then there'e nothing in it except for the single oscar. Not even decor.

Beyond that, one month is not enough time to say "it's all working swimmingly". Most agree it takes around a year or more before you can call a tank a success.

I would say it is worth your while taking a deep breath, not buying anymore fish, and deciding what kind of tank you want. Then, you need to consider whether you can have that.

Before any of this, though, the health of your current fish (you already mentioned a disease) - is your tank cycled?
Water chemistry?
Filtration?
Decor?
What are you feeding them?


----------



## Bungalowdan (Aug 16, 2010)

Way overstocked! Your tank can probably handle the bioload now - but, it isn't going to be pretty down the road. And when they mature - watch the aggression. Usually the fish you like the least ends up being the last one standing.

Try this stocking calculator, which is a good sanity check - and just look at the warnings it gives you on stocking and compatibility.

www.aqadvisor.com

You have some great fish that you could build an awesome tank around - some (like the Oscar and Auratus) need to go. Try reading the profiles section of this site and the species articles in the library. I've kept fish for decades, but Cichlids for 10 mos, and I've been very successful so far, and I owe it mostly to this site. The key is Read Read Read (and play with that stocking calculator).

One more thought is that delayed gratification is far more rewarding in the long run. It's hard to resist just one more colorful fish at the LFS, and it's a rush to get it home and see it swimming around in the tank.

It's an even bigger rush to research and build a tank that will look even better 6 mos, 2 years, or even 5 years down the road. Nothing brightens a room more than a well stocked, well maintained aquarium.

You could go a lot of ways, but, if it were mine, I'd build something around the peacock (maybe get a trio), the yellow lab (5-6 might be O.K. depending on dimensions of the 40g), or the Bolivian Ram (get a trio and add some cory's and a few robust tetras). Take the rest back to the LFS - Even if you have to give them back, it will still be cheaper in the long run.

Good luck!


----------

